# List of newly opened bars in HK



## jayhh (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi

Is there a place i can find a list of all the bars and clubs that opened very recently in HK and also Kowloon, opened within the last 4-5 months?

thanks for your help!

jay


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Why a list of the new bars? JW


----------

